# sunglow x sunglow breeding



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

is it ok to breed sunglow x sunglow (bci's)or is it just as risky as albino x albino?

also is it dangerous to breed sibling x sibling as im sure its been done with new morphs hundred of times?

thanks for answers in advanced and excuse my lack of genetic knowledge when it comes to breeding i am un-eduacated as ive never dived into it in detail.


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it's any visual albino, whether it be normal albino, sunglow or snow ect X another visual albino is very risky and personally wouldn't do it myself or even purchase a snake bred from two visual albinos.

Sibling X Sibling isn't reccommended but it can be done. I'd say that if it's somthing easily available don't do it and pick up another. If it's a hard to come by morph then it's justifiable.

: victory:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

so sunglow x dh sunglow is the best sunglow option? 
and unrelated ;-)


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

chewy86 said:


> so sunglow x dh sunglow is the best sunglow option?
> and unrelated ;-)


Yes. Expectation is that 3/8 of the babies would be sunglows.

Second choice is sunglow X normal-looking het albino boa. Expectation is that 1/4 of the babies would be sunglows.

Good luck.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanking you kindly : victory:


----------

